# The thing that should've scared you forever off horses...



## sunburst (Mar 6, 2008)

One of the very first times I ever rode by myself (we were 'test-riding' two horses we eventaully bought) the horse I was on took off at a full gallop across the short end of the arena, scaring the phooey out of me. (i'd never gone faster than a trot--I was fairly young, like 7,8 ) Nobody noticed, and I just decided I would ride the other horse instead.  
Anyways, wondering if there were any others with stories that should've made them scared forever of horses, but just increased the love..


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've been hurt enought times, broken bones, chipped teeth, bloody nose and bruised toes and ego. You would think I would have given up long ago, but I just keep getting back on :lol:


----------



## ShadowFox (May 2, 2008)

Well i probably would've stopped riding horses if it weren't for my horse Dominic.

You see, We were at a show and it was raining..(he normally doesn't mind the rain) We were in warm-ups (for a game class) and he just started freaking out. I just rode him through it hoping he would just stop. Well, it didn't turn out that way... He reared up (i tried to lean forward and push my weight towards his front) and lost his balance and toppled over on top of me. I was unconscious for about a few minutes...i ended up going to the ER and i broke my tailbone.

Yeah...well i recovered and eventually rode him again! I knew that it was both of our faults and not to just blame him. I should've stopped when he started be spookish and he also could've not acted like he did... but oh well...it's over now!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

My horse Lexi made me boost my confidence on horses & let me know that not every horse is as bad as people say...for example, nobody really liked Lexi. They thought she 'argued' too much with the rider, hard to control, etc.
When I got on her, I just..fell in loveee! LOL she's an amazing horse, I love her so much.  I am proving people wrong about her.She used to be green & stuff, now she's so sweet & well-trained. She does spook sometimes & can get on my nerves lol but I love her so much so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Sometimes, for me, if a horse does something that crosses that "don't do it" line too far, I want to give up. A.K.A when a horse pulls back when tied, goes to the rodeo in your arena(like buck after buck) or rears. Every time I consider giving up, I realize I just wouldn't be me without horses  The mental changes of "I'm a horse person" to "I'm not a horse person anymore" are just too big for me. Plus, you aren't a real horse person without a fight or two.


----------

